# The Romantic Wife



## Pappy (May 24, 2013)

texted her husband the following text:

if you are laughing, send me a smile.

if you are crying, send me a tear.

if you are eating, send me a bite.

if you are drinking, send me a sip.

The husband replied:

I am on the commode, please advise.


----------

